

Apple ID voes - thefrustumblog
http://thefrustum.com/blog/2013/8/28/apple-id-voes

======
throwaway2048
My relatively nontechnical parents have no fewer than 5 AppleIDs, due to
various fuckups like iCloud creating them new accounts, email changes etc.

The most annoying situation I've ran into dealing with these headaches was
when the (then new iCloud) automatically enabled itself, and somehow resulted
in a new account being created, and the old one getting mysteriously "masked"
(it was somehow associated to the same email), and unable to be logged into
(took a call to apple support to fix this). Apps associated with the different
accounts cannot be updated while logged into a different account, nor music
etc.

This results in them having to sign into no fewer than 3 different accounts
just to update everything on their idevices.

Its a complete and utter mess, and apple support has zero ability to merge
accounts, or move purchases around.

Why cant they do better.

